# Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo is BACK!



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

www.XavierTheXMan.com</span>[/B]











*Feel free to post of pics of previous ones please.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 4 2008, 12:05 AM~10331509
> *www.XavierTheXMan.com</span>*
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 4 2008, 01:02 PM~10335420
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q- VO John nos vemos in two weeks.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't have my ride anymore but I'll still support this. I have a 48 fleetline being worked on..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'D LOVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO DJ ON ONE OF YOUR GATHERINGS. COMING FROM LA, AND I HAVE OLDIES THAT ART LA BOE DONT EVEN HAVE, GRACIAS IN ADVANCE.(YES, I'LL DO IT FOR FREE)323 346 7962. I WAS THE DJ AT SAN DIEGO CC EASTER SHOW


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 4 2008, 01:46 PM~10335844
> *Q- VO John nos vemos in two weeks.
> *


 estodo richie!  

i'm gonna try and make chicano park, but
it depends on my sons baseball tournament.

but i'll definetly be at this get together :biggrin: 
hit me up, so we can hook up! :thumbsup: peace.....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

una chinga gonna be their dukes s.d


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

get there early...............


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2008, 06:10 PM~10424511
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2008, 07:10 PM~10424511
> *TTT
> *


Good rappin to you at the show homie!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we be there for some menudo :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)

Heres some pics i took with my blackberry


----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## MANUELITO619 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Apr 20 2008, 06:27 PM~10462524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good looking, it was a nice day, nice folks and alot of bad azz cars.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Apr 20 2008, 11:58 PM~10464632
> *good looking, it was a nice day, nice folks and alot of bad azz cars.
> *




x2

we just got back from a long weekend, but well worth it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Apr 20 2008, 07:22 PM~10462474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE 

I'LL POST MY PICS IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO. :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Apr 20 2008, 06:27 PM~10462524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD CARNAL......


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

all the way from Arizona.........


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

GOOD PICS!!! LOOKS LIKE A REAL GOOD EVENT!


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THANKS CHEVY JOHN FOR THE PICTURES OF OUR CARS AND OF ALL THE REST OF THE BEAUTIFUL CARS...GREAT JOB AS ALWAYS...IT REALLY WAS A GREAT WEEKEND IN SAN DIEGO !!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 21 2008, 08:56 PM~10471996
> *GOOD PICS!!! LOOKS LIKE A REAL GOOD EVENT!
> *


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

thanxs for the pics chevy john..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> this 67 is hella clean. lovin the green color. not alot of green's look good, but this one takes the cake. one love homie - rasta islanders c.c.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Great pics as always CHEVY JOHN!!!!  

Thanks to everyone that showed up to support, It was great to have Slow Lane c.c. from Tucson AZ show up too. They had a FIRME truck!!!  

If this is any indication of what 2008 car show season is gong to be like, man it's going to be another great year in the Big SD. Thanks again fellow riders, see you next month!


Xavier The X-Man


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Apr 21 2008, 10:10 PM~10472140
> *THANKS CHEVY JOHN FOR THE PICTURES OF OUR CARS AND OF ALL THE REST OF THE BEAUTIFUL CARS...GREAT JOB AS ALWAYS...IT REALLY WAS A GREAT WEEKEND IN SAN DIEGO !!!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Chula Vista's Finest Or at least thats what I thought she had a big ol booty :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

[


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)

> > this 67 is hella clean. lovin the green color. not alot of green's look good, but this one takes the cake. one love homie - rasta islanders c.c.
> 
> 
> that sounds good to me.. thanxs homie


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

see you manana


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

see you manana


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 19 2008, 12:47 PM~10687725
> *:wave:
> *


JUNE 22nd is the NEXT ONE~! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

3rd Ave in Chula vista, starts on tuesday right????did i hear that right? :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 23 2008, 01:06 PM~10721396
> *3rd Ave in Chula vista, starts on tuesday right????did i hear that right? :thumbsup:
> *



10-4
the 27th, Xavier will be broadcasting "ALL THE WAY LIVE"


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 23 2008, 03:34 PM~10722245
> *10-4
> the 27th,  Xavier will be broadcasting "ALL THE WAY LIVE"
> *


  ill be there


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2008, 05:33 PM~10689373
> *JUNE 22nd is the NEXT ONE~!  :biggrin:
> *


THANK GOODNESS FOR THE MENUDO THIS WEEKEND !! I WAS 'PINCHI CRUDO' AND THE MENUDO KICKED IN RIGHT AWAY !!!!GRACIAS X-MAN, WE HAD A GOOD TIME !!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

the cheladas hit the spot


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

that's all igot


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 23 2008, 01:05 PM~10932512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias for all the pics !!!! keep'm coming !! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 23 2008, 01:29 PM~10933217
> *gracias for all the pics !!!! keep'm coming !! :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Si Si


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 23 2008, 04:53 PM~10934338
> *Si Si
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 23 2008, 02:29 PM~10933217
> *gracias for all the pics !!!! keep'm coming !! :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 23 2008, 01:05 PM~10932512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

THE MENUDO WAS THE BOMB YESTERDAY  

AND I NEEDED A BOWL FIRST THING IN THE MORNING :biggrin: 






NEXT ONE 8/17......THE DAY AFTER "CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE"


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 23 2008, 02:29 PM~10933217
> *gracias for all the pics !!!! keep'm coming !! :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


good pics !! x-man !!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 23 2008, 01:05 PM~10932512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 4 2008, 10:25 AM~11253647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> *


DONT FORGET THIS SUNDAY, DAY AFTER X-MAN'S CAR SHOW !!!! PARA LA PINCHI CRUDA !!!!!!!!
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 4 2008, 10:25 AM~11253647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

WHERE'S THE PICS FROM YESTERDAY?


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 4 2008, 10:25 AM~11253647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> *


 THIS PICS ??? LOL


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

NEXT MENUDO SEPT. 28th :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 15 2008, 11:00 AM~11606536
> *NEXT MENUDO SEPT. 28th :thumbsup:
> *


Is it at Luzita's, J street, Chula Vista?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 15 2008, 11:26 AM~11606733
> *Is it at Luzita's, J street, Chula Vista?
> *


10-4
according to x-man's website :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 15 2008, 12:26 PM~11606733
> *Is it at Luzita's, J street, Chula Vista?
> *


gotta tell scooby to bring a t.v. to watch CHARGERS vs raiders @ 1:05pm !!!    ;we'll smack the raiders on the head !!
:twak:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 15 2008, 12:56 PM~11607523
> *gotta tell scooby to bring a t.v. to watch CHARGERS vs raiders @ 1:05pm !!!       ;we'll smack the raiders on the head !!
> :twak:
> *


Si como no,asi como madrearon a los Panthers y a Denver verdad???


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

time for some more fundraising....................  
for uniforms and equipment.

anyone in San Diego that can attend either night
would be great. present this coupon to your server
and the team gets 20% of total bill. the one for Monday
9/29 will have Monday night football Ravens VS Steelers :cheesy: 

thanks in advance, Peace....................  John


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 15 2008, 04:07 PM~11608706
> *Si como no,asi como madrearon a los Panthers y a Denver verdad???
> *


HEY, YOU KNOW WE GOT ROBBED @ DENVER !!!! BUT, IT DONT MATTER CAUSE WE'RE STILL GOIN' TO THE PLAY OFFS...HOMIE !!!!!! 
:guns: :yessad: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*SEPT 28TH!!!! *


Get the WORD OUT~!

Bring your Lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> *SEPT 28TH!!!! *
> Get the WORD OUT~!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 16 2008, 06:31 PM~11619931
> *
> *


J ST??????


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 16 2008, 06:31 PM~11619931
> *
> *



nahh just taking this TTMFT


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 16 2008, 11:53 PM~11622872
> *nahh  just taking this TTMFT
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 16 2008, 07:25 PM~11619899
> *SEPT 28TH!!!!
> Get the WORD OUT~!
> 
> ...


HEY XAVIER ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR CAR ?? OH, I FORGOT YOU DONT HAVE ONE !!! LOL ---- :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 17 2008, 08:58 AM~11624663
> *HEY XAVIER ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR CAR ?? OH, I FORGOT YOU DONT HAVE ONE !!! LOL  ---- :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


MAS PU$*!!! :biggrin: 

You didn't hear? :0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 17 2008, 01:56 PM~11626804
> *MAS PU$*!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> You didn't hear?  :0
> *


 que, que ???? cabron.....


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 17 2008, 08:58 AM~11624663
> *HEY XAVIER ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR CAR ?? OH, I FORGOT YOU DONT HAVE ONE !!! LOL  ---- :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


hey xavier u can borrow mine anytime bro,for a bowl of menudo :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 17 2008, 01:17 PM~11626995
> *hey xavier u can borrow mine anytime bro,for a bowl of menudo :biggrin:
> *



oh hell yea!!!!!!!!!!!!! you better throw in a horchata too Xavier :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 17 2008, 02:17 PM~11626995
> *hey xavier u can borrow mine anytime bro,for a bowl of menudo :biggrin:
> *


Trino your to late. He is taking Conejo 62 from Impalas Car Club.
:nono: :nono:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 17 2008, 01:17 PM~11626995
> *hey xavier u can borrow mine anytime bro,for a bowl of menudo :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Sounds good Trino! I'll get you the whole Luzitas Taco Shop for the day, ALL YOU CAN EAT!!!! :biggrin: LOL!

I'll use my Compa's Conejo '62 on weekdays. :0 

Cherry '64 :thumbsup: That's a Bad Ass Ride'64. THE PAINT!!!!  

Trino would DRIVE IT to Luzitas too.


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 17 2008, 04:07 PM~11628342
> *:biggrin:  Sounds good Trino!  I'll get you the whole Luzitas Taco Shop for the day, ALL YOU CAN EAT!!!!     :biggrin:  LOL!
> 
> I'll use my Compa's Conejo '62 on weekdays.   :0
> ...


ORALE TRINO, YA SABES HOMIE WE WILL CRUISE TOGETHER DOWN TO LUZITAS TACO SHOP BUT WE NEED TO GET THERE EARLY BECAUSE LOS BORACHOS DE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB ALWAYS GET THERE EARLY, BUT I'M SURE THEY WILL LET YOU PARK THAT BAD AS 64 UP IN THE FRONT AND WILL BRING THE BEER: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Sep 17 2008, 09:07 PM~11630603
> *ORALE TRINO, YA SABES HOMIE WE WILL CRUISE TOGETHER DOWN TO LUZITAS TACO SHOP BUT WE NEED TO GET THERE EARLY BECAUSE LOS BORACHOS DE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB ALWAYS GET THERE EARLY, BUT I'M SURE THEY WILL LET YOU PARK THAT BAD AS 64 UP IN THE FRONT AND WILL BRING THE BEER:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH CONEJO..YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT !!! WE'LL LINE UP OUR FLEET OF IMPALAS AND MAKE ROOM FOR YOU HOMIES !!!! ANYTIME... uffin: uffin: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 18 2008, 09:52 AM~11634276
> *HELL YEAH CONEJO..YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT !!! WE'LL LINE UP OUR FLEET OF IMPALAS AND MAKE ROOM FOR YOU HOMIES !!!! ANYTIME... uffin:  uffin:  :werd:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


You got room for me?????
:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Sep 18 2008, 09:54 AM~11634289
> *You got room for me?????
> :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


SIMOS QUE YES !!! :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 18 2008, 09:59 AM~11634332
> *SIMOS QUE YES !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

PINCHE BOLA DE BORACHOS :biggrin: :420:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 18 2008, 09:43 AM~11634633
> *PINCHE BOLA DE BORACHOS :biggrin:  :420:
> *


i think im one too, iwas looking 4 a beer at 6am in line at the indore sd show :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 18 2008, 10:40 AM~11635117
> *i think im one too, iwas looking 4 a beer at 6am in line at the indore sd show :biggrin:
> *


Ya sabes,Trino :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11634633
> *PINCHE BOLA DE BORACHOS :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 I KNOW,, I THINK WE NEED PROFESSIONAL HELP !!!!!!
:loco: :loco:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 18 2008, 12:26 PM~11635904
> *I KNOW,, I THINK WE NEED PROFESSIONAL HELP !!!!!!
> :loco:  :loco:
> *


YEAH A BOWL OF MENUDO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 18 2008, 02:19 PM~11636879
> *YEAH A BOWL OF MENUDO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



here is the last Menudo Sunday we attended  


thanx for the interview xavier :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 18 2008, 11:53 AM~11635652
> *Ya sabes,Trino :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the beer bro u a real life saver :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> here is the last Menudo Sunday we attended
> thanx for the interview xavier :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 57Chevy (Sep 23, 2008)

Is this good?


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 18 2008, 03:52 PM~11637720
> *thanks for the beer bro u a real life saver :biggrin:
> *


Life Saver or delincuente?!? :dunno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 57Chevy_@Sep 23 2008, 03:25 PM~11677908
> *Is this good?
> *



is what good?  :dunno: 
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I've heard of this place, Ill need to go try the menudo!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 57Chevy (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 23 2008, 09:22 PM~11681904
> *is what good?   :dunno:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



The Menudo! :biggrin: GO RAIDERS!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 57Chevy_@Sep 25 2008, 03:15 PM~11698903
> *The Menudo!   :biggrin:  GO RAIDERS!!!!
> *


yes it is, But we have a "special" batch for raider fans, :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 25 2008, 03:28 PM~11699024
> *yes it is, But we have a "special" batch for raider fans, :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

LOW RIDERS, MENUDO, BEER AND THE CHARGER GAME. WHAT A WAY TO SPEND A SUNDAY. :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Sep 27 2008, 03:59 PM~11715717
> *LOW RIDERS, MENUDO, BEER AND THE CHARGER GAME. WHAT A WAY TO SPEND A SUNDAY. :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Fotos? Great turn out today! Thanks to everyone who came out. 

Just II Low c.c. represented well.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

GREAT FOOD AS ALWAYS :biggrin: AND THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME XAVIER


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 28 2008, 05:47 PM~11721730
> *Fotos?  Great turn out today!  Thanks to everyone who came out.
> 
> Just II Low c.c. represented well.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*NICE PIX...*_


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY SAN DIEGO!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Sep 27 2008, 04:59 PM~11715717
> *LOW RIDERS, MENUDO, BEER AND THE CHARGER GAME. WHAT A WAY TO SPEND A SUNDAY. :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just added a CHARGER WIN.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

We have gente from TJ coming up for this get-together.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 29 2008, 09:57 PM~11735050
> *Nice pics  :thumbsup:
> *




x2 get down Manny :biggrin: 

where were you David :uh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Sep 29 2008, 10:00 PM~11735084
> *NICE PIX...
> *



qvo '80, post your pics :biggrin: 

i'll add some soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Javier , a pesar del desmadre que hay por aca en Tj se acuerdan de nosotros. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 30 2008, 09:58 AM~11738425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

20Menduo/IMG_3508_1763.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

20Menduo/IMG_3526_1781.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

NICE PIX NICE PEOPLE NICE CARS AND BIKES.GOOD TASTING MENUDO AND CHARGER WIN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Sep 30 2008, 11:49 AM~11739456
> *NICE PIX NICE PEOPLE NICE CARS AND BIKES.GOOD TASTING MENUDO AND CHARGER WIN. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah,too bad Packers lost :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

FIRME PICS XAVIER......................






BUT I CAN'T BELIEVE IT

YOU POSTED THEM UP BEFORE ME :biggrin: 

I MUST BE SLIPPING :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 30 2008, 12:15 PM~11739172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here we go


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey chevyjohn great pix. I heard that there was a real man there with a PINK camera. Got any pix of him??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Sep 30 2008, 06:05 PM~11743060
> *Hey chevyjohn great pix. I heard that there was a real man there with a PINK camera. Got any pix of him??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what's up memo? i still got 
more pics to post


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear :roflmao: :rofl: :banghead: :werd: :werd:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 30 2008, 10:18 AM~11738568
> *x2 get down Manny :biggrin:
> 
> where were you David :uh:
> *


Firme pics John, I couldn't make it, I had to watch the kids :uh:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 30 2008, 10:50 PM~11746445
> *Firme pics John, I couldn't make it, I had to watch the kids :uh:
> *



Bring them next time. How are they suppose to know about Daddy's Passion? 

There was a lot of kids that day.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 1 2008, 11:13 AM~11749911
> *Bring them next time.  How are they suppose to know about Daddy's Passion?
> 
> There was a lot of kids that day.
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

OK BACK TO THE PICS................


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

great pix. can't wait till next month :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here you go Memo......... :thumbsup: :biggrin: :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

well that's it 
firme time ......... good food, ice cold beer,& the CHARGERS WON!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

:biggrin: that really wuz a good day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> here you go Memo......... :thumbsup: :biggrin: :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here you go Jaime.......


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> > here you go Memo......... :thumbsup: :biggrin: :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 2 2008, 09:01 PM~11765115
> *here you go Jaime.......
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice pic John, Ranfla looks Firme Jaime. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

next one......................



Nov. 2nd :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

John did you use Conejo's <span style=\'color:red\'>pink camara to take this pic. What's up David</span> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 4 2008, 05:44 PM~11778727
> *next  one......................
> Nov. 2nd :thumbsup:
> *


ree Beer for the first 30 Low Riders...</span></span></span>   :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Oct 8 2008, 01:09 PM~11813497
> *ree Beer for the first 30 Low Riders...</span></span></span>     :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Oct 8 2008, 01:09 PM~11813497
> *ree Beer for the first 30 Low Riders...</span></span></span>     :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *



SOUNDS GOOD BROTHER  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 2 2008, 09:01 PM~11765115
> *here you go Jaime.......
> 
> 
> ...


Jaime that's one bad ass Bomb :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


DAAAMMMMM HOMIE THAT BOMBA LOOKS BAD ASSS HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO BUILD, AND DO YOU RENT IT OUT FOR WEDDINGS, AND IS IT ROAD WORTHY, GUESSSS WHOOOOO !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


DAAAMMMMM HOMIE THAT BOMBA LOOKS BAD ASSS HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO BUILD, AND DO YOU RENT IT OUT FOR WEDDINGS, AND IS IT ROAD WORTHY, GUESSSS WHOOOOO !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 DUKES S.D_@Oct 13 2008, 07:12 PM~11852709
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DAAAMMMMM HOMIE THAT BOMBA LOOKS  BAD ASSS  HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO BUILD, AND DO YOU RENT IT OUT FOR WEDDINGS, AND IS IT ROAD WORTHY,        GUESSSS WHOOOOO  !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :wave: :wave: :werd: :werd: hno: :banghead:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :biggrin:
> CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:
> ...






















[/quote]
[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

This sunday....November 2nd

Xavier's Sunday Morning Menudo
@ LUZITA'S TACO SHOP
Time: 9am - 12apm | Location: 60 E. J Street Chula Vista, CA 

Just another great excuse to bring your rides out. Join Xavier The X-Man for his annual gathering of the coolest rides in San Diego & TJ. Lowriders, Classics, Hot Rods, Oldies, Bikes, and anything else that looks super cool to cruise in. Come on and bring 'em! Get there early for FREE MENUDO while supplies last.

NO entry fee, just a cool kick back of good positive people enjoying Cars, Oldies Music, and Good Taco Shop Food! EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!

*On December 21st we will be having the annual Toy Drive for Father Joe. *

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*
NO CHARGERS GAME THIS SUNDAY!!!!*



> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 28 2008, 08:45 AM~11993754
> *This sunday....November 2nd
> 
> Xavier's Sunday Morning Menudo
> ...


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 30 2008, 06:24 PM~12019573
> *
> NO CHARGERS GAME THIS SUNDAY!!!!
> *


no screaming at the screen either.... :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

AFTER THE MENUDO WITH THE X MAN STOP BY AND COME CHECK OUT THE SHOW...


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@Nov 1 2008, 08:10 PM~12035529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Definately Homie! See u there!


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics Ragtopman :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

buenas fotos Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Nov 2 2008, 06:37 PM~12041460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O SHIT THATS MY HOMIE HOTWHEELS


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

looking good Manny :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 3 2008, 10:49 AM~12046115
> *looking good Manny :thumbsup:
> *


CHEVYJOHN,IT WAS GOOD TO FINALLY MEET U BRO!! DEFINATELY SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE!! LET ME KNOW IF U GUYS EVER GET THAT FUNDRAISER OFF THE GROUND, YOU KNOW STRICTLY FAMILY WILL SUPPORT!! ONE LOVE HOMIE!!!

XMAN, GRAICAS FOR THE MENUDO, AS ALWAYS, IT WAS A PLEASURE HANGING OUT AND THE MENUDO WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!! SEE YOU AT THE TOY DRIVE!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Nov 3 2008, 11:24 AM~12046921
> *CHEVYJOHN,IT WAS GOOD TO FINALLY MEET U BRO!! DEFINATELY SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE!! LET ME KNOW IF U GUYS EVER GET THAT FUNDRAISER OFF THE GROUND, YOU KNOW STRICTLY FAMILY WILL SUPPORT!! ONE LOVE HOMIE!!!
> 
> XMAN, GRAICAS FOR THE MENUDO, AS ALWAYS, IT WAS A PLEASURE HANGING OUT AND THE MENUDO WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!! SEE YOU AT THE TOY DRIVE!!
> *



right on bro.............i'll post some pics later :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Firme pics John


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I see the party continued after I left.  I'm changing the name to "X-Man's SUNDAY Menudo" and dropping the "MORNING". The Sun was going down when you took that foto.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 5 2008, 12:15 AM~12066794
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT OBVIOUS HUH???????? :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




I THOUGHT IT WAS ALREADY CALLED THAT :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 30 2008, 06:24 PM~12019573
> *
> NO CHARGERS GAME THIS SUNDAY!!!!
> *


De perdiz no perdieron :biggrin: (Translation) At least they didn't lose :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>*Xavier The X-Man & Luzitas Taco Shop anuual X-Mas Toy Drive...bring a NEW unwrapped toy. 9am 

Music, a visit from the Lowrider Santa, and MORE......


60 East "J" Street Chula Vista, CA *


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

*Orale pues, ahi estaremos !!!!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'LL BE THEIR FOR SURE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 1 2008, 02:00 AM~12299956
> *I'LL BE THEIR FOR SURE!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2
:yes: :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 19 2008, 04:53 PM~12203943
> *OOOOOOOOOOH I LOVE "MENUDO"*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 2 2008, 06:44 PM~12316783
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOOH I LOVE "MENUDO"
> *


come on down homie it will be worth i :biggrin: t


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 2 2008, 05:44 PM~12316783
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOOH I LOVE "MENUDO"
> *


caile al menudo , se va poner bien


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

vas a ir lucio?


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 2 2008, 07:44 PM~12316783
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOOH I LOVE "MENUDO"
> *


OK, WHAT DID WE MISS HERE, JUST GOT BACK FROM THE 'MEXICALI CAR SHOW' IT WAS BAD ASS OVER THERE !!!! BUT WE WILL SHOW STRONG THE THE 'X-MANS' TOY DRIVE... 101 % !!!!!


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey individuals, how was mxli, i couldnt go, got any pics??


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

simon , hay que caerle al menudo , la bronca va ser la linea , hay que madrugar bien tempra


> _Originally posted by novita62_@Dec 2 2008, 10:57 PM~12320772
> *vas a ir lucio?
> *


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

MERRY X-MAS FROM IMPALAS


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Almost here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 8 2008, 11:17 PM~12375856
> *Almost here. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




*WHERE'S MY ICE CHEST!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:angry: :0


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

supp xavier and all the diego hommies


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 9 2008, 10:08 AM~12378464
> *supp xavier and all the diego hommies
> *



:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 9 2008, 09:41 AM~12377664
> *JUST IN .FREE BEER FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS; SPONSORED BY CHEVYJOHN'S ICE CHEST.</span> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 9 2008, 11:35 PM~12386500
> *JUST IN .FREE BEER FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS; SPONSORED BY CHEVYJOHN'S ICE CHEST. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *




let's fill it up :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Cant wait!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Any trophys?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Dec 16 2008, 12:34 AM~12442651
> *Any trophys?
> *



only these......................


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 16 2008, 12:28 PM~12445423
> *only these......................
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SPONSORED BY CHEVYJOHN'S ICE CHEST


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 16 2008, 12:57 PM~12446576
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:     :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SPONSORED BY CHEVYJOHN'S ICE CHEST
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 16 2008, 11:28 AM~12445423
> *only these......................
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I get one. Im driving from the BIG 818 San Fernando Valley :biggrin: !!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Dec 17 2008, 01:54 AM~12453117
> *I hope I get one. Im driving from the BIG 818 San Fernando Valley  :biggrin: !!!
> *




well since my "ice chest " is the sponsor :biggrin: 





i'm sure we can take care of that


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER CLEARS UP!

AND THERE'S SOME OF THIS SUNSHINE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 17 2008, 09:44 AM~12454321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 16 2008, 11:28 AM~12445423
> *only these......................
> 
> 
> ...



Good trophies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I will be there for sure.
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I HEARED A RUMOR THAT SANTA AND CONEJO IS GOING TO BRING CHEVYJOHN A NEW ICE CHEST FULL OF BEER FOR CHRISTMAS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Dec 21 2008, 12:30 AM~12487664
> *I HEARED A RUMOR THAT SANTA AND CONEJO IS GOING TO BRING CHEVYJOHN A NEW ICE CHEST FULL OF BEER FOR CHRISTMAS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





i hope so, cause i've been good this year


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 21 2008, 08:27 AM~12488705
> *i hope so, cause i've been good this year
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*PICTURES PLEASE or It didn't happen! :biggrin*


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

HERES A VIDEO I MADE OF TODAYS CAR SHOW. ENJOY! GO TO THE LINK BELOW.[SORRY ABOUT THE BAD QUALITY]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs7uhdaST9g


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 21 2008, 09:13 PM~12494279
> *PICTURES PLEASE or It didn't happen!  :biggrin
> *


*

Even though I showed up late it was all good. *


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Dec 21 2008, 09:25 PM~12494435
> *Even though I showed up late it was all good.
> *


what car did you bring?


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rcbodydropper_@Dec 21 2008, 09:39 PM~12494639
> *what car did you bring?
> *


nevermind i just saw what you rode in a few post up.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 21 2008, 10:13 PM~12494279
> *PICTURES PLEASE or It didn't happen!  :biggrin
> *


*

THANKS ALOT XAVIER THE SHOW WAS TIGHT ASS HELL, HAD ALOT OF FUN OUT THERE AND WELL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU IN ALL THE SHOWS THANKS AGAIN FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 21 2008, 10:13 PM~12494279
> *PICTURES PLEASE or It didn't happen!  :biggrin
> *


*
:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yessad:*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 21 2008, 09:13 PM~12494279
> *PICTURES PLEASE or It didn't happen!  :biggrin
> *


*


pics............

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=445083&st=60*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

don't forget *Chicano Park New Years Day* :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

SO, WHATS THE DEAL AT CHICANO PARK NEW YEARS DAY ?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 27 2008, 09:41 PM~12540694
> *SO, WHATS THE DEAL AT CHICANO PARK NEW YEARS DAY ?
> *



Oldies car club has a menudo every year.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 27 2008, 08:41 PM~12540694
> *SO, WHATS THE DEAL AT CHICANO PARK NEW YEARS DAY ?
> *



_*X2???? WAT TIME TO WAT TIME???*_


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 27 2008, 04:42 PM~12538375
> *don't forget Chicano Park New Years Day :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


WHERE ARE THE PICS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jan 2 2009, 10:54 PM~12590381
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=450336&st=0


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin:  ARALE JABIER XMEN GOOD JOB FROM MEMO A.V DUKES


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 3 2009, 12:32 AM~12590766
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=450336&st=0
> *



Orale John Nice Pic's carnal. One of these day's im going to go down there and 
Kick it with you and Vicente. Take the 40 out there too..............  
:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Jan 3 2009, 08:45 PM~12596951
> *Orale John Nice Pic's carnal. One of these day's im going to go down there and
> Kick it with you and Vicente. Take the 40 out there too..............
> :thumbsup:
> *



sounds good brother,
you're always welcomed
to visit  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*APRIL 26TH 2009 IS THE NEXT* X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo.  See you all there! :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 15 2009, 05:13 PM~12716830
> *APRIL 26TH 2009 IS THE NEXT X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo.    See you all there!    :biggrin:
> *




Where's the next menudo gonna be @......!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 15 2009, 09:38 PM~12718904
> *Where's the next menudo gonna be @......!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


Luzitas TACO SHOP!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'LL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 16 2009, 05:38 PM~12726663
> *Luzitas TACO SHOP!!!!
> *



Of course!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

Big Q-Vo to x man & la rasa de tijuas from memo A.V DUKES  T T T


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GCORONA53_@Jan 17 2009, 03:27 PM~12734212
> *Big  Q-Vo to x man & la rasa de tijuas from memo A.V DUKES  T T T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SO HOW IS THE CAR SHOPPING COMING ALONG X-MAN, WHAT YEAR IMAPLA HOMIE??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 15 2009, 07:13 PM~12716830
> *APRIL 26TH 2009 IS THE NEXT X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo.    See you all there!    :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:  :thumbsup: :worship: :buttkick: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WELCOME SD RIDERS!  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=454366&st=20


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

T T T Q -VO


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 28 2009, 02:03 PM~12837942
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

4/26/09 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------

